# I'm a natural lifter...



## ICanBench50 (May 16, 2017)

In this lonely world ohhh ohhh ohhh ohhh shes just a small town city girl working out in this natural world ohh ohh ohh ohh street lights big weights and its time to show thr world ohhhh ohhh ohhh ohhh shes just a city girl making way through this world ohhh ohh ohhh ohhh and now im a natural lifter trying to make it in this lonley world


----------



## trodizzle (May 16, 2017)

I'm an unnatural lifter.


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> In this lonely world ohhh ohhh ohhh ohhh shes just a small town city girl working out in this natural world ohh ohh ohh ohh street lights big weights and its time to show thr world ohhhh ohhh ohhh ohhh shes just a city girl making way through this world ohhh ohh ohhh ohhh and now im a natural lifter trying to make it in this lonley world



Seek, that you?


----------



## Seeker (May 16, 2017)

Jin said:


> Seek, that you?


I can't be that bad. Please..


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2017)

Cool story bro


----------



## John Ziegler (May 16, 2017)

Fruity

Is that you ?


----------



## PFM (May 16, 2017)

I like a little GHEY but this is too much.


----------



## Iron1 (May 16, 2017)

PFM said:


> I like a little GHEY but this is too much.



Just the tip?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 16, 2017)




----------



## ICanBench50 (May 16, 2017)

She'll see I'm not so tough
Just because
I'm in love with a natural girl
You know I've seen her in her natural world
She's getting tired of her slow class gains
And all her creatine from her uptown boys
She's got a choice
Uptown girl
You know I can't afford to buy her dbol
But maybe someday when my ship comes in
She'll understand what kind of guy I've been
And then I'll win


----------



## Gibsonator (May 16, 2017)

what is this shit???


----------



## Bosco200 (May 16, 2017)

What in the ****.


----------



## TLift (May 17, 2017)

This has me lol'ing way too hard


----------



## stonetag (May 17, 2017)

I'm unnatural, unsanitary, unclean, and uninterested.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 17, 2017)

You little snake you...


----------



## SFGiants (May 17, 2017)

POB is a ghey lifter!


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 17, 2017)

Honestly I'm singing sad music. I've had a rough year man. My girlfriend broke up to me the day before valentines day and everyday since then I have been jacking off in my bed and haven't changed the sheets in months. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 17, 2017)

I'm unfamiliar with the term natural but for a first cycle try running Test E 600 a week for 15 weeks with a kickstart of Dbol or Tbol for 4 weeks. Grab an ai & pct if you choose to come off.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Honestly I'm singing sad music. I've had a rough year man. My girlfriend broke up to me the day before valentines day and everyday since then I have been jacking off in my bed and haven't changed the sheets in months. I don't know what to do anymore.



For starters, clean your crusty sweat and cum stained sheets.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2017)

*​fruity u fag is that you ?*


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2017)

I assure u that is not fruity. He is still locked in my basement. He said he has a brother tho.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 17, 2017)

I think this guy just didn't like the direction his trenoral thread went, so he decided to troll.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 17, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I think this guy just didn't like the direction his trenoral thread went, so he decided to troll.


Annnnnddddd.....BINGO!


----------



## trodizzle (May 17, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You little snake you...


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 17, 2017)

trodizzle said:


>


Oh snap! I never saw the snapchat edition lol


----------



## stonetag (May 17, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I assure u that is not fruity. He is still locked in my basement. He said he has a brother tho.



Lmfao.....


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 17, 2017)

Im not sure why we even entertain threads like these.


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Im not sure why we even entertain threads like these.



Because we get bored too. There is only so much chicken and rice to entertain us.


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 17, 2017)

Georgia said:


> Because we get bored too. There is only so much *beef *and rice to entertain us.



Fixed. 

Unless its freshly prepared chicken.


----------



## ICanBench50 (May 18, 2017)

Roidedup girl
She's my roidedup girl
You know I'm in love
With a roidedup girl
My roidedup girl
You know I'm in love
With a roidedup girl
My roidedup girl
You know I'm in love
With a roidedup girl
My roidedup girl


----------



## SHRUGS (May 18, 2017)

Excellent thread great stuff here.
!S!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 18, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Excellent thread great stuff here.
> !S!


This is a sticky but its from the cum on his sheets...


----------

